
Mozilla Should Build A Desktop Operating System - twapi
http://browsernative.com/mozilla-desktop-operating-system-237/
======
digitalcreate
If you ask me, Mozilla is already over-committed with Firefox OS... So much so
that they are looking for ways to make more money to hire more programmers
(read: sponsored tiles). Google pays them 313 million / year to be their
default search engine. I wonder if they're spending that all on Firefox OS,
which may not be generating any revenue for them. If creating a desktop
operating system also doesn't generate any revenue, it would be just another
drain on their resources.

------
vfclists
It looks like they are the only ones with the resources to do it, so long as
Google doesn't threaten their main source of income. Ubuntu doesn't look like
it will fly

